# FYI



## Chris (Jan 27, 2008)

If you're on right now, you probably just noticed the site threw a fit for about 5 minutes.

1AM EST on Saturdays is when the server auto-backs-up the database/filesystem, and it's supremely processor intensive because the database is really, really freakin' big. As such, the site will usually timeout for about 5 minutes until it's done, because the CPU just gets it's ass kicked the whole time.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)

Tell it to stop being such a pussy.


----------



## amonb (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Automated (Jan 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Tell it to stop being such a pussy.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)

Admini-bot said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 27, 2008)

Admini-bot said:


>


----------



## Apophis (Jan 27, 2008)




----------

